# Spinning yarn.



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

One of my loves is spinning yarn.....my wheel folds flat so will at times come with me on my future trips. I'm just imagining sitting in the sunshine, wine on table....birds singing and spinning away....Oh! and of course I love to knit to.....always have something on the needles.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Twilight - that sounds a really interesting hobby. The fact you can spin then knit up your garments is great and they will certainly be designer wear.

I'm busy knitting at present. Warm jumpers for the grandchildren. I've been using Debbie Bliss Donegal Aran and Debbie Bliss Cashmerino both bought from a mill near us and at half price, still expensive though. We also have a third grandchild due in Feb. in Scotland so that baby has coat, leggings, cardigans and bootees in washable 100% Merino Wool. I've also made a helmet for grandson using leftovers problem is I think it may be too warm!!!

Jan


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Jan...just finished lots for Grandchildren too...some 100% wool socks for their wellies in Garn Studio....also mittens. Got a cable knit jacket to finish for myself in navy in Debbie Bliss Rialto aran, thats a lovely yarn, so springy. Also wait for it knitting hubby a moss stitch jumper in Stylecraft aran, well a friend put me onto this yarn, I thought it would be yeuk but with 20% wool I am very surprised at how lovely its knitting up. 
Mind you with all the knitting I do, hubbys been asking for years "wheres his"?.... :roll: now he's teasing me with "so I suppose it will be finished 2012".
Out of interest do you belong to Ravelry? If not, go and check it out....its an online worldwide knitting melting pot.....a great place to find everything. Just goggle it I think its under Ravelry.com. Anyways nice to meet a fellow knitter.

Teresa


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Theresa will look that up.

I was taught to knit when young but my mother was an superb knitter so did all the knitting for our children. Mum no longer with us so I've taken on the role for our grandchildren. She must have taught me well as I'm able to do most patterns even used 4 needles to make the helmet and no pattern as such just a guide to how many stitches and decreasing.
I have a small suitcase full of patterns going back to the 1930's!
I enjoy knitting when we're away in the Mhome, it doesn't take much room.

Jan


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I started learning to spin this past year but haven't managed to get my own spinning wheel yet. I asked a very elderly friend down the road to teach me the basics but her memory is not so good now and she is out of practise but between us we are working it out. She has 2 spinning wheels, a hebridean and another that I forget the name of. Hopefully I will eventually be good enough to have one of these folding wheels that I can take on my travels - I like the sound of sitting outside the van with the wine and spinning away!
For now will just have to continue knitting up the old scraps of wool I find in charity shops - made a rupert bear for daughter for christmas (she is 24 and her flatmate is called rupert) and a teddy wearing a football sweater for son (age 22) they were the hit of christmas.
Knitting is a perfect transportable pastime, will explore that website

Chris


----------

